# Terrible taste in mouth



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi,
I'm currently 6w2d and for the last few days have had a slight sour/ metallic taste in the back of my throat. However, today it has become overpowering & is actually making me gag, even though so far I've not suffered with morning sickness (phew!). It is much worse immediately after eating or drinking (even plain water) and tastes like I've sprayed inside my mouth & throat with a whole can of hairspray. 
Do you know what causes this? Is there anything I can do to help it go? I found that sucking on a sweet actually made it worse  
As I'm typing this it sounds so ridiculous, but I've found it quite debilitating today as it's constantly been there & it's made it really hard to concentrate on work instead of gagging!
Thanks for your help.
Lottie


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

although this is really horrible to have, it's very common and is normal. It's thought to be due to your hormones. Just try any different thing to see if it helps, if sucking a sweet isn't helping, what about a fizzy drink or maybe even keeping rinsing your mouth with a mild mouthwash?

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks Emilycaitlin,
Following your advice, I tried diet ginger ale which helped a little. I then tried water again, which this time didn't start the taste off. I now find if I drink water immediately after eating/ drinking anything else it seems to rinse it away a bit.
Either the symptom has eased a little or I've learned to manage it better because it's certainly more bearable now, I was beside myself when I'd asked the question!!
Thanks so much for your advice,
Lottie


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

glad things have improved a bit, lets hope it stays away!!

emilycaitlin xx


----------

